# Silver Bear 9mm for practice?



## czfan (Dec 2, 2011)

Good Day All,

I noticed recently there is this steel-cased ammo named Silver Bear. It has zinc-covered steel casing. I don't want to hurt my CZ. Anyone know if it is safer than the other steel cased stuff? 

I'm also fretting over the bullet of those being a copper jacket over a steel jacket before the lead. I don't know how rough it is on barrels.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it fuctions reliably you won't have any problem and it won't hurt your barrel. Russians and all the former eastern block countries been shootin that stuff for decades and decades and decades. Your CZ will probably think he's back home again. It's really good stuff for my AK as I prefer it over the rest, accuracy is good and burns cleaner than the others as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shooting a lot of steel cased ammo could damage your extractor. Some of it does have a coating that can build up and gum u the chamber too.

Honestly, I'd skip it and just shoot some not-to-expensive brass cased ammo or aluminum ammo.

I personally NEVER shoot steel cased ammo.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I own two Cz's: CZ75 Shadow and Cz2075RAMI and I have shot Ruag Ammotec, which is zinc-coated steel casing as well with no problems. I think I went through 500 rounds and it performed well, with one exception: the Ruag had more recoil...don't know on the Silver Bear because never shot it. Ruag can be purchased for as low as $8.50 a box, and I assume Silver Bear can be had at similar pricing. 

I no longer shoot any steel casing ammo, after having tried Wolf, Ruag, and Tula. The main reason is that steel casings don't expand like brass and seal the chamber as well. I found the chamber and the action gets dirtier because of that. Also, most of the indoor ranges where I shoot will not allow any bimetal (read any steel) in the bullet, and almost all of the steel-cased ammo is bimetal. 

And, lastly, I can get brass cased new or reloaded ammo by paying just 10% more, and I get a cleaner gun, and more reliable operation. I have found it is just not worth it to use steel cased. Of all the cheap ammo, though, the Zinc plated is best. I found the Ruag had no FTF, no FTE, and no duds....every bullet fired. However, many here rate the Tula very high. Please see the poll on cheap ammo on this site.

I agree also that the ejector will wear down quicker with steel cased, but that depends a lot on how much you shoot. If you shoot 100 rounds a month, I wouldn't worry about it, but if you are shooting 400 rounds a month and every month, then you will see it wear out faster.

I have never heard anyone say the barrel wears out faster with bimetal, but no experience there. 

I recommend Palmetto State and Natchez and USAammo and SGammo for the cheap, reliable brasscased ammo. Buy 500 rounds a time to justify the shipping.

CC


----------



## haree (Dec 4, 2011)

will this is really awesome gun and i have used to this and have a great experience, so this is really very good weapon for home security.

koozies


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CZ's are a little more finiky with the bullets they run. They have a shorter then most chamber and if the bullets are made too long they will conatct the rifling very quickly and can cause problems. CZ's and tangfolios are the 2 worse I know of and something to consider


----------



## czfan (Dec 2, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> CZ's are a little more finiky with the bullets they run. They have a shorter then most chamber and if the bullets are made too long they will conatct the rifling very quickly and can cause problems. CZ's and tangfolios are the 2 worse I know of and something to consider


Thanks for the chart!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Point of clarity......when I said CZ and Tangs are 2 of the worse I meant 2 of the *very best weapons available *but 2 of the pickiest as far as bullet shape and length goes.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steel Case Russian Ammo

Above is a link where some guy emailed CZ and asked pretty much the same question you're asking with his CZ75B. I too prefer brass cased ammo in my pistols. I believe as shipwreck has mentioned it would be a little harder on the extractor as well, but probably after thousands of rounds with the stuff, but as mentioned by the CZ rep they have witnessed no problems with the CZ75B model. That being said, if I were to shoot steel case russian ammo Silver bear would be on the top of my list.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> CZ's are a little more finiky with the bullets they run. They have a shorter then most chamber and if the bullets are made too long they will conatct the rifling very quickly and can cause problems. CZ's and tangfolios are the 2 worse I know of and something to consider.


My CZ75BD has never failed to function with any ammo I've tried. Reloads, factory, 115gr, 147 gr, Jacketed, cast, plated, RN, HP...doesn't matter. Finicky, not so much. 
XD40SC- has never failed to cycle factory ammo (various types of 165 & 180 gr bullets). Reloads, pay attention to your OAL and you won't have any problems. Once I learned that lesson, it's reliable as anything else.
EAA Witness Match .45 (Tangfoglio)- It's only seen cast or plated reloads, it's as reliable as the CZ with them however.

I've heard the "CZs are fussy" thing before. And while they have a shorter ride to the rifling, with ammo that falls within specs, I doubt it's a problem very often.

OP: Shooting Steel cased ammo in a CZ may (theoretically) cause accelerated wear on the extractor, I doubt you will wear it out anytime in the foreseeable future. Even if you manage it, I can't imagine (properly) replacing an extractor is that big of a deal.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

none of mine have failed me neither, however that does not change the fact that certian bulllet shapes and types are not as reliable in a CZ. I own more then one CZ and more then one EAA so I have no ill will nor would I say anything bad about either brand. I shoot USPSA with one I shoot indoor with one, I shoot local bullseye with a different one and I carry one every day. I am pleased you have had such good results with your CZ weapon and the Witness Match has to be one of the finest handguns you could hope to shoot. I would recomend a CZ to anyone looking for a gun and If for some unforseen reason I were allowed only one Handgun it would be a CZ P-01. That does not however preclude me from stating a fact and actually backing it up with evidence. I have an opinion on most things, this is not my opinion. The fact that CZ is "more" Finiky then some, does not mean it is a bad weapon or that you can't go through a bunch of bullets and have zero problems, It does mean if you buy components ie bullets made to sub standard quality requirements you may experiance problems that you would not in some other brands. 

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Point of clarity......when I said CZ and Tangs are 2 of the worse I meant 2 of the *very best weapons available *but 2 of the pickiest as far as bullet shape and length goes.


as i was reading down this thread i got to your original post BEFORE this clarification and almost sent you a pm because "CZ and Tangs are 2 of the worse " was gonna get a "WTF are you doing, smoking crack?" from one cz/tanfoglio guy to another, you had me worried


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> as i was reading down this thread i got to your original post BEFORE this clarification and almost sent you a pm because "CZ and Tangs are 2 of the worse " was gonna get a "WTF are you doing, smoking crack?" from one cz/tanfoglio guy to another, you had me worried


 LMAO. CZ's are the shits, extremely reliable, extremely durable, I'd put them up there in the H&K's department.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I was reading it again and said to myself who is that dumbazz....oh wait its me......better clarify before I confuse good people with bad information.

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

czfan said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I noticed recently there is this steel-cased ammo named Silver Bear. It has zinc-covered steel casing. I don't want to hurt my CZ. Anyone know if it is safer than the other steel cased stuff?
> 
> I'm also fretting over the bullet of those being a copper jacket over a steel jacket before the lead. I don't know how rough it is on barrels.


Is it a CZ 82, or one of the other "Soviet" era CZ's? If it is, then I would shoot it all day long. JMHO.


----------



## czfan (Dec 2, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Is it a CZ 82, or one of the other "Soviet" era CZ's? If it is, then I would shoot it all day long. JMHO.


CZ 75B. I think the 75 came out in 1975. Mine was bought in 2003. Sorry for the late answer.


----------



## czfan (Dec 2, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> none of mine have failed me neither, however that does not change the fact that certian bulllet shapes and types are not as reliable in a CZ. I own more then one CZ and more then one EAA so I have no ill will nor would I say anything bad about either brand. I shoot USPSA with one I shoot indoor with one, I shoot local bullseye with a different one and I carry one every day. I am pleased you have had such good results with your CZ weapon and the Witness Match has to be one of the finest handguns you could hope to shoot. I would recomend a CZ to anyone looking for a gun and If for some unforseen reason I were allowed only one Handgun it would be a CZ P-01. That does not however preclude me from stating a fact and actually backing it up with evidence. I have an opinion on most things, this is not my opinion. The fact that CZ is "more" Finiky then some, does not mean it is a bad weapon or that you can't go through a bunch of bullets and have zero problems, It does mean if you buy components ie bullets made to sub standard quality requirements you may experiance problems that you would not in some other brands.
> 
> RCG


Thanks for the generous response.


----------

